# Alfie Bear Pics



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's some pics of my Alfie..

























Alfie pinched my biscuit!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, fab pikkies Bee Looks like butter would'nt melt, lol*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

what can i say  ...... gorgeous alfie, he looks like a king


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless him, he is gorgeous,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

My camera's crap when there's no daylight but Alfie's only awake in the evenings.

His Lordship spends the whole day asleep on my bed!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's fabulous! I love those baby-blue eyes! Practicing for a 'litter kwitter'? or just trying out his 'throne'? Beautiful, beautiful boy!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> He's fabulous! I love those baby-blue eyes! Practicing for a 'litter kwitter'? or just trying out his 'throne'? Beautiful, beautiful boy!


No he was just chillin, He quite like sittin there at the moment? lol


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

He's gorgeous


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*He's a handsome chat...i bet he gets spoilt rotten.the blue eyes are gorgeous *


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *He's a handsome chat...i bet he gets spoilt rotten.the blue eyes are gorgeous *


He certainly doesnt go short of cuddles.. he's a soppy little thing


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Alfie sure is a gorgeous lad Bee, a credit to you


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

raggs said:


> Alfie sure is a gorgeous lad Bee, a credit to you


Thanks Chris


----------



## Tilly (Oct 23, 2008)

Aw, he's a handsome cat and wow, his eyes are gorgeous! Jealous! 
The last picture made me giggle!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

He's beautiful Bee - you must be so proud of him

Lou
X


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes I am hunnie.. he was like a bag of bones when we got him, really frail and shy.. but he's a different cat now


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

bee112 said:


> yes I am hunnie.. he was like a bag of bones when we got him, really frail and shy.. but he's a different cat now


It's amazing what a good loving home can do isn't it??? I'm glad that he is doing so well.

Lou
X


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww what a lovely looking boy!!

Looks completely spoilt as they should be!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Picture purrfect!


----------

